# singing the "Broken Speaker Blues"



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had a pair of these new speakers in my stash for while now (more than 5 years, less than 10 years). I pulled them out today and was greeted by this wonderful site. 









No idea when it happened, but I know I didn't do it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh nooooooooo

What's your plan to fix em?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yikes, that sucks. dropped in shipping? 

Its fixable... repair from behind the cone and it won't look too bad.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

tomee2 said:


> Yikes, that sucks. dropped in shipping?
> 
> Its fixable... repair from behind the cone and it won't look too bad.


no damage to the box. Musta been the aliens.

You really think fixing it is a good option?

btw, the dusty finger prints are mine. I was in the shop touching things again.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> no damage to the box. Musta been the aliens.
> 
> You really think fixing it is a good option?
> 
> btw, the dusty finger prints are mine. I was in the shop touching things again.


I think fixing it is a good option. First and foremost is because right now it is worthless. If a fix goes bad, you can always recone it. I shouldn't say always, I dont know how it is structured.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Some of you guys, specially if you're into vintage hifi, are gonna find this one hard to digest...
My four by 12 cab I made when I was a teenager is equipped with two (the others are cheapo steel frame baskets) JENSEN Triaxial speakers from the late sixties. The ones with the welded bent-steel frames. I had an accident with one of them I figured, "hmm, I'll just slap some liquid glue with some kleenex tissue as a band-aid on it". Let it dry for a couple of days.

Never thought twice.

Would you rather have it buzzing around making the speaker sound shitty?

'Gzacly.


ps: I can post pictures but you might be terrorized by the scar.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> no damage to the box. Musta been the aliens.
> 
> You really think fixing it is a good option?
> 
> btw, the dusty finger prints are mine. I was in the shop touching things again.


Should be an easy fix. I did it once. Find a good tutorial on youtube.
kind of towell paper white glue or shoe glue (if memory is right)

Good repair!

Then Sharpie pen or black paint if you want it to look nice!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I use tissue paper... the craft kind and nail polish


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I use tissue paper... the craft kind and nail polish


Yes, and at the back of the cone. The front can look almost perfect if it's done well. Maybe a little glue line would show.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Bummer. Slobber some glue on there post pix of the repair.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

UPS?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> UPS?


So long ago I don't even remember. It was pre-Next Gen, probably some low life eBay seller. The mark in the speaker matches the radius of another 12" speaker perfectly, so I'm thinking pre-packaging maybe. Eminence. 

I need to quit putting things away unopened. Years go by fast. I've got 3 more speakers I can think of I've never opened the boxes to look at. If I order 2 or 4 of a speaker, I'll open 1 box, go ooh, ahh, ooh, ahh, and then pack them away till I use them. Bad habit.

And I haven't opened those 3 other unopened speakers yet either. At this point, I don't want to know.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Simple fix, Red Green er back together!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have had success with tears using thin/ sheer rayon and a good quality rubberized cement.
You may want to patch both surfaces if cosmetics aren't an issue.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Guitar Bill (Mar 1, 2021)

goop-not pretty , but does not change speaker sound and will very durable


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Brain fart.......
Lepages water based contact cement will stick anything to anything.
With a consistency like milk and remains flexible. Good shite!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

If you figure out where to get Eminence recone kits in Canada post the info, would be good to know


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bolero said:


> If you figure out where to get Eminence recone kits in Canada post the info, would be good to know


Anything here in Waterloo, ON that would work?
Search: 10 results found for "recone kits"


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Mount it to hear your new fuzz! 🙊


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have an old Sound Craft amp from 1946 that I got up and running. The amp requires a field coil speaker. The original was more than 50% disintegrated, with paper going to dust in areas.

I couldn’t find a replacement speaker, or good source for reconing. I also don’t know if it is the original, or proper spec speaker.

I watched several YouTube videos and took a stab at the paper towel and white glue method. It was a messy, glue covered, hands on, ‘try to stay focused and calm‘ experience. As I worked, trying to patch the holes, the original material just kept disintegrating. Time and patience eventually paid off. It actually turned out quite nice. Way better than expected. A quick touch up with flat black spray paint, and it works. This was a worst case scenario, kind of like a “what would I do if I were in Cuba scenario?”

I had over 30 amps at that time, down to maybe a dozen now. That amp has been in storage for about 3 or more years now. Reality is that I tend to use 3 amps the most and could probably let go of another 6 amps or so.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

An old Ray Davies trick, slash the speaker for that "You Really got me" sound.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------

